# Boas > Anacondas >  Water Temp?

## SnakeKB

My Yellow Anaconda loves to be in the water. What should the water temp be at? The ambient temp in the tub is 80-81* which would probably make the water temp roughly 2* cooler if placed on the cool end.

----------


## SnakeKB

NERD told me it should be close to the hot side. I moved it to the hot side and the water temp is at 89-90*. Hes very content coiled up in the water.

----------


## Neal

I would say mid 80's would be perfect, as that is what my girl likes.

----------


## SnakeKB

Thanks. He seems to be really loving the water being directly over the heat tape. Its about 89-90*. Hes got such a great attitude too. I can reach in the water and grab him and he doesnt bite or anything.

----------

